# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Name server problem

## beryl

Halo All,

Hari ini telah terjadi problem pada name server kami, problem diakibatkan karena tidak update nya database domain di name server kami.

Akibatnya domain-domain yang berada di bawah name server kami tidak bisa resolve dengan sempurna, dengan kata lain website tidak bisa dipanggil menggunakan nama domain termasuk www.koi-s.org.
Problem ini bersifat parsial, impact nya tidak semuanya tidak bisa memanggil domain koi-s.org, hanya sebagian yang tidak bisa dan sebagian lainnya bisa.

Name server adalah engine yang bertugas untuk menterjemahkan nama domain seperti www.koi-s.org ke sebuah IP address, karena pada dasarnya alamat di internet yang real adalah IP address.

Untuk itu kami mohon maaf atas ketidak nyamanan yang terjadi.

Salam,

----------


## William Pantoni

Thanks you om Beryl.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Halo All,
> 
> Hari ini telah terjadi problem pada name server kami, problem diakibatkan karena tidak update nya database domain di name server kami.
> 
> Akibatnya domain-domain yang berada di bawah name server kami tidak bisa resolve dengan sempurna, dengan kata lain website tidak bisa dipanggil menggunakan nama domain termasuk www.koi-s.org.
> Problem ini bersifat parsial, impact nya tidak semuanya tidak bisa memanggil domain koi-s.org, hanya sebagian yang tidak bisa dan sebagian lainnya bisa.
> 
> Name server adalah engine yang bertugas untuk menterjemahkan nama domain seperti www.koi-s.org ke sebuah IP address, karena pada dasarnya alamat di internet yang real adalah IP address.
> 
> ...


Om Beryl udah menjelaskan sedemikian runut, tapi tetap aja kagak ngerti... dasar gaptek...but, anyway TQ om Beryl buat pengumumannya, buat effortnya dan buat penjelasannya....

----------


## engky

> Halo All,
> 
> Hari ini telah terjadi problem pada name server kami, problem diakibatkan karena tidak update nya database domain di name server kami.
> 
> Akibatnya domain-domain yang berada di bawah name server kami tidak bisa resolve dengan sempurna, dengan kata lain website tidak bisa dipanggil menggunakan nama domain termasuk www.koi-s.org.
> Problem ini bersifat parsial, impact nya tidak semuanya tidak bisa memanggil domain koi-s.org, hanya sebagian yang tidak bisa dan sebagian lainnya bisa.
> 
> Name server adalah engine yang bertugas untuk menterjemahkan nama domain seperti www.koi-s.org ke sebuah IP address, karena pada dasarnya alamat di internet yang real adalah IP address.
> 
> ...


pantesan dari td g bisa browsing via komputer cm bisanya via ponsel ternyata masalah disitu ya

----------


## victor

owww... makane koq susah masuk
gw pikir komputer gw yang gak kuat

----------


## PutNus

> pantesan dari td g bisa browsing via komputer cm bisanya via ponsel ternyata masalah disitu ya


Akh Pak Ajiek, masa begitu saja nggak ngerti?.......Jadi menurut Oom Berryl itu apa Ya?

----------


## PutNus

> Om Beryl udah menjelaskan sedemikian runut, tapi tetap aja kagak ngerti... dasar gaptek...but, anyway TQ om Beryl buat pengumumannya, buat effortnya dan buat penjelasannya....


*Akh Pak Ajiek, masa begitu saja nggak ngerti?.......Jadi menurut Oom Berryl itu apa Ya? 
*

----------

